# JD 216 mower deck quits during mowing



## Vincebus (Aug 25, 2018)

got this mower a year or so ago, replaced both drive belts and since then, the mower deck has gradually, over time, randomly stopped cutting, it would start back up, however, it has gotten progressively worse over the last few months, is there some adjustment I missed when I replaced the drive belts or ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello Vincebus, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. In the meantime, I suggest checking your manual for troubleshooting tips. Perhaps the tensioning of the belts is not correct or the length of the belts is incorrect.

You might consider putting it in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Vincebus, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like you have a belt slipping. As belts are used they wear and stretch. It is the belt tensioner's job to take up the slack. On the deck belt, your idler arm & idler pulley bearings may be worn such that you are not getting sufficient belt tension from the tensioner spring.
Also check your spindle bearings for slop. 

On your drive belt, check the idler pulley bearings (#3). Check also your jackshaft bearings (#5). There is a belt tension adjustment...see item #6 on attached picture.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

The deck idler arm/pulley (if it's like my JD) has a bushing with a grease fitting. Check it for excess wear.


----------

